# Bulldog Heaven x



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Hiya, I havnt been on here for a while as been busy with two new pups so thought I would post a few pics of our new additions plus our big uns, I hope you like 

Nicola x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

lovely looking dogs, I bet you have your hands full lol


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yes, you forget what having a pup is like and its hard work, especially when there is 2 of them lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

They make me proud to be british!! LoL!!
They are lovely - you should be very proud of them all.
What are there names?


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Thankyou,

Lulu is the eldest in the Union Jack coat, she is 3 in 2 weeks time. Vinnie the red male is 3 in May and the two pups are brother & sister, Bentley & Betty, both 17 weeks old.

Nicola x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely Pic. xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great dogs - The little ones are so cute.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

I saw someone with a bulldog puppy out and about the other day....it was sooo gorgeous..looked just like yours. Very sweet, you must be proud


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are GORGEOUS!!! i want them i want them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Bulldoglover said:


> Hiya, I havnt been on here for a while as been busy with two new pups so thought I would post a few pics of our new additions plus our big uns, I hope you like
> 
> Nicola x
> 
> ...


Aww! I love the family photo hehe


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely dogs.


----------



## ging75 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh how lovely, i only have the one he will be 3 in july and he is a handfull.


----------



## lou_un_will (Jan 14, 2009)

hi have u seen the news that kc are gonna change the breed of the british bull dog as they believe that there is some health issue with the way that they look and they wont recognise them as a pedigree after that time, just wondered what u thought about it as i think its disgusting that they can do this as its such a beautiful breed of dog and i wished i had one and maybe hopefully one day when i can eventually afford i will have one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs, great pictures,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are all gorgeous dogs and the pups are very cute


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh there all gorg and welcome back you have your hands full .


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww those puppies are sooo cute :eek6:


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

lou_un_will said:


> hi have u seen the news that kc are gonna change the breed of the british bull dog as they believe that there is some health issue with the way that they look and they wont recognise them as a pedigree after that time, just wondered what u thought about it as i think its disgusting that they can do this as its such a beautiful breed of dog and i wished i had one and maybe hopefully one day when i can eventually afford i will have one


Hey i heard about this the other day on central news!! i think its disgusting, have you seen the original breed that they want it to go back to it looks nothing like what we have now, apparently breeders are trying to fight the decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

There all gorgeous, really nice pictures. how do you get them to stand still? lol i thought about training her to stand how they do in shows but she's 4 and a half months now do you think its too late?


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, Yes I have seen discussions on other forums regarding this and I agree it is disgusting. If we wanted an old tyme bulldog or victorian bulldog then we would go out and buy one. The above two breeds as well as american bulldogs are not UK Kennel Club registered yet they are trying to get our Bulldog to look like them.

I have owned an American Bulldog in the past and she was a lovely dog but she isnt a Bulldog. The Bulldog should stay looking as it does now. They have no more health problems than any other breed of dog out there.

Nicola x


----------

